# rod repair



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a friend who fell in his 19' Cape Horn back by the live well and broke his St. Croix rod smooth off in front of the reel seat. Does anyone know if this can be fixed. He also had someone leave a rod in the rocket launcher in the T-top and broke a cobia rod off right bebind the reel seat, got to love the kids. Same question


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

its possible but it wont be pretty unless you put new grips on it. ive used fiber glass before and never could get it to look nice but was functional.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes it can be fixed. You make a inner shim and a outer shim for the broken area and glue it up with slow cure epoxy. Then the best thing to do would be to place the splice under the new reelseat as it will help provide added support.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Mono-filament line can be damaged in several ways: small kinks, suntan oil damage, gas or even insecticide. Always run the line from one reel to another while looking for irregularities that could weaken the line.


----------

